# scrollbares ResultSet / FORWARD_ONLY



## Happynation (20. Jan 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe meine PostgreSQL DB auf die Version 8.0 upgedatet. Danach habe ich eine bestehende und funktionstüchtige jsp Datei, welche eine Abfrage ausführt wieder laufen lassen und bekam dabei diese fehlermeldung.

_Connect nicht möglich org.postgresql.util.PSQLException: Die Operation erfordert ein scrollbares ResultSet, dieses jedoch ist FORWARD_ONLY_

Ich habe die stelle im Code erörtern können welche das Problem auslöst.


```
/*  SQL Ausführen */
ResultSet res=stmt.executeQuery(sql);
res.last();
int a=res.getRow();
```


Irgendwie funktioniert die Imaginäre Tabelle nicht mehr und ich kann nur noch eine Spalte nach der andern ausgeben und durchstöbern.

Wie kann ich nun dieses Problem beheben? Liegt es am JDBC Treiber?
Treiber den ich verwende: postgresql-8.0.309.jdbc3.jar

Wenn ja welchen muss ich nehmen dass es wieder Funktioniert.
Bin über jeden Kommentar dankbar

Gruss

Happynation


----------



## thE_29 (20. Jan 2005)

setFetchDirection(int direction)

Musst das Statement sagen das die Fetchdirection anders machen!


----------



## Guest (20. Jan 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

durch das einfügen von:

```
Statement stmt = conn.createStatement(
ResultSet.TYPE_SCROLL_INSENSITIVE,
ResultSet.CONCUR_UPDATABLE);
```
funktioniert es jetzt.

Nochmals Danke für den Tipp

Happynation


----------

